# Moving to Canada



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

I am an expat living in Kuwait since I was born.
My husband is working in Afghan Embassy in Kuwait and I have a 1 year old baby. 

I have been trying to move to Canada but I don't know where to start. 
I don't want to hire an agent. I want to do everything myself. 

Where do I start and how?

I went to the visa and immigration website of Canada ..but I don't know what visa type to start with. Should I apply with Permenant Residence? Or visit visa? Or what?

I don't have anyone in Canada who can sponsor me. So I need help!

Please guide me on how to do it.

Thank you


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

ummimi said:


> have been trying to move to Canada but I don't know where to start.
> I don't want to hire an agent. I want to do everything myself.
> 
> Where do I start and how?
> ...


That is the correct place to start. Apply for the visa type that best meets your needs - seems pretty clear that a visitor visa is different from permanent residence.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

ummimi said:


> I am an expat living in Kuwait since I was born.
> My husband is working in Afghan Embassy in Kuwait and I have a 1 year old baby.
> 
> I have been trying to move to Canada but I don't know where to start.
> ...


Your condition is really good. You can see this thread..

How to Move to Canada: 8 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Here you can find from where you can start your moving process / applying process..

And secondly you can find helper to find a neighborhood place. You can search in Google on those company. Such as Nabors, Navut, Postnet etc.. 

And overall you can take any help from here.. Here another expert will give you right suggestion 

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

luzbishop said:


> Your condition is really good. You can see this thread..


 Based on what? We don't know a thing about this person's education, official knowledge of English, work experience, financial status,... So how can you tell someones condition is really good without any info at all?


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Based on what? We don't know a thing about this person's education, official knowledge of English, work experience, financial status,... So how can you tell someones condition is really good without any info at all?


Basically i see he said "Where do I start and how?" . i just suggest a thread from where he can start this..


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for your replies.

However, after researching here and there, I found out that since I am an Afghan we do qualify for the refugee status in Canada.

I have contacted the UNHCR to provide me with a referral to the Canadian Embassy as a refugee. But till now, I did not get any reply whatsoever.

I realize that there are Communities in Canada where they sponsor refugees to come to Canada. I would like to know if anyone knows of such communities, churches perhaps? 

Just to let you know, I am not faking being a refugee. Our lives are getting worse day by day in the Middle East! We need some peace of mind!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ummimi said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> However, after researching here and there, I found out that since I am an Afghan we do qualify for the refugee status in Canada.
> 
> ...



Refugees are supposed to seek refuge in the closest safe country. You living in the Middle East since you were born doesn't make it sound like you qualify as a refugee.


----------



## hjeff045 (Apr 21, 2014)

You do IELTS and get good marks in it and fill the visa form meet some good consultant and tell your queries. If you have any experience in your qualification field then you go for the work permit visa.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

hjeff045 said:


> You do IELTS and get good marks in it and fill the visa form meet some good consultant and tell your queries. If you have any experience in your qualification field then you go for the work permit visa.


Do you talk about Australian work permit Visa ?


----------

